# Graphite



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get some graphite to make a chassis? Thanks Bill


----------



## S_C (Dec 26, 2005)

Graphite 
Graphite


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

C & M MFG (Team Cobra) has sheets of graphite in 2 thicknesses, Niftech and maybe some other rc companies.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

also

www.artshobby.com/store/itemlist.cfm?catid=52&compid=1&pcatid=0


----------



## Raptor_MS (May 18, 2005)

DA Graphite in California. Very good stuff.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

The best place i have found is www.penguinrc.com you can customize the size you want. and there prices are inline with other sellers..


----------



## zinc281 (Jan 15, 2005)

what thickness is most commonly used?


----------



## Raptor_MS (May 18, 2005)

.110" for us

[email protected]


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

www.acp-composites.com also has graphite sheet.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

2.5MM IS THE MOST COMMON USED..

Hyperdrive, Maverick, customworks, silva, associated, darkside, KGB, KSG, Leading Edge, RIP, ect ect all use .098 or 2.5mm.. Some companies have used thicker, but the cars are generally harder to set up..


----------

